# calf scours remedy



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

This is a recipe from way back when...got it in college, the prof got it from an old time vet. We dairied for several years, and did have occasion to use the recipe. It does work, and as with any storebought remedy, works best when the scours is caught early and treated early.

*Dr. Bristol's Calf Scour Elixir*

1 can (about 10-11 oz) beef consomme
1 package ( 1.75 oz or so) Sure Jell
2 Tablespoons Baking Soda
1 Tablespoon light salt/salt substitute (potassium chloride)
2 quarts water

Replace milk feeding with equivalent amount of elixir.
_
This is where I don't have anything written down, & will have to rely on memory..._

Feed the elixir only for 3-4 feedings, calf should have reduced scouring, begin reintroducing milk, starting with about 1/4 - 1/3 ration and continue feeding decreasing amounts of elixir. 

I think we would feed the milk and the elixir at the same feeding, as we commuted to the farm, however it is probably best to break that timing up...

Hope someone finds this a helpful substitute for the purchased product.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting the recipe I've use it from time to time. I also add eggs for protein and a few other items like vitamin C plus others. Contrary to colleges, Vets, or whoever I still take a scouring calf completely off milk products for at least four feedings, two days. Then slowly re-introduce milks or milk replacer back into their diets. Once tried feeding milk in reduced amounts, plus numerous electrolytes feedings throughout a scouring period. This theory may work for some folks, but defiantly not for me.


----------



## wilfong (Dec 9, 2013)

This is a thread I will never forget. Please don't make the same mistake I made and follow this recipe. The posted recipe is WRONG and DEADLY! Dr. Bristol's recipe calls for 2 TEASPOONS, not TABLESPOONS of baking soda, and 1 TEASPOON, not 1 TABLESPOON of lite salt. amd it's 14 oz of beef consomme. 

I am completely devastated that my stupidity and irresponsibility caused the death of my calf tonight. My calf was fine yesterday nursing on our Jersey nurse cow. He scoured this morning and with the feed store being closed I googled this recipe. Fatal mistake. Within one hour of giving this concoction, my calf was bloated and in pain. I used a needle to relieve the gas pressure, but it didn't do much. As a last ditch effort I oil him to see if that would work as I knew he would die bloated like that. The mixture was just too much for his little system. He blew up like a blimp.

I knew something was funny when I mixed this and it was foamy from all that extra baking soda. I imagine the lite salt did a fatal number on him, too. He suffered and excruciating death. His last 3 hours were miserable. I gave him banamine. Should have shot him to put him out of his misery.

Here is the correct recipe that won't kill your calf:

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/pubs/asc161.pdf

Whatever you do, with something as serious as a electrolytes, double check what you find on the internet. This recipe was at the top of the search. I learned the hard way, and I killed my baby calf by finding this post. I knew the ingredients were correct, as I had seen this before, so I didn't think to double check the measurements.

Also, if you're going to post a life or death remedy, be responsible and don't post unless you know you are posting correct information. Some dummy like me might take your advice and kill their animal. 

I am devastated that I caused this. He was perfectly fine yesterday. This is my first, and probably my last post on here. If only I could turn back time. Wish I have never found this thread. I hope whoever else finds this in a google search will scroll down and see the correct recipe. 

This has caused me enormous heartache and it's my own fault. It's one thing if they don't make it, but it's another when you kill them out of stupidity, especially when they were fine just hours before.


----------



## ATPFARM (Dec 31, 2012)

sad...sorry for the loss,


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

How sad......!!!! 

*I hope other readers realize that the recipe posted at the top (dated 7/6/08) is the INCORRECT one....perhaps there's a way to mark this better so others don't use it in error?*


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is an unfortunate reminder for everyone who seeks advice from online sources.
A home remedy posted 5 years ago on a message board is not an exchange for trained veterinary help.
Do your due diligence. 


Sorry to her about the calf.


----------



## wilfong (Dec 9, 2013)

Really gone-a-milkin? Call a vet for a simple one day case of milk scours? My vet wouldn't come out on a Sun. evening to bring me a packet of Deliver or Resorb, and he sure wouldn't be telling me about any home remedy. 

As far as the finding a five year old post, sadly it was the first one that showed in a google search. At the very top. So, my dead calf is the reminder, but thanks for the tip. 

Bad deal all the way around. I usually keep extra electrolytes, but we've had very bad weather, so I ran out on Sunday. Trust me, I have lots of reminders, not just this unfortunate thread. 

I won't be calling the vet for the next simple case of milk scours, but I will keep the emergency recipe handy, and many more electrolyte packets in case we get struck again with a rare ice storm in central Texas. 

Yes, I was stupid for using this post as my emergency source.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

wilfong, I think everybody on this board is sorry that your calf died. That's no reason to take it out on gone-a-milkin who posted correct and logical advice. Home remedies might work in some cases for people who are experienced and know what they're doing, but I happen to agree that Google and/or an internet chat room is NOT the first place one should turn to with a veterinary "emergency."

With a good vet-client relationship, a client could contact the vet and get advice over the phone or might be able to pick up the right supplies at the vet's office.


----------



## wilfong (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't mean to cause strife, and I'm not taking anything out on goneamilkin, I'm just being realistic. Traveling 40 miles to the closed vet office during an ice storm was not an option. I had heard of this remedy before. The only reason I post this is so the next person who finds themselves on a Sunday evening during an ice storm with an emergency need for electrolytes will find the correct remedy that won't kill their calf. Hopefully, they won't say ah, there's Dr. Bristol's tried and true emergency remedy and stop at the top of this thread. 

With the numbers we have, we can't call the vet for a scouring calf, and until now, hadn't lost many to scours. We raise bucking bulls and running bred QH. Our vet bill runs around 10K-12K annually and yes, we have a access to whatever meds we need, and a good vet relationship. We keep bottles of Dex, banamine, Excede, B12, just to name a few. This was sale barn calf to put on our Jersey since she gives more milk than we, or her calf can use. He got over the sale barn bug with Excede and good care taking and was doing great the last 5 days. Then, he got a touch of milk, not bacterial, scours, then boom dead. 

With our numbers, calling a vet for milk scours is not an option. We'd be flat broke if we did. The vet wasn't needed. What was needed was a second google search for the correct emergency recipe. Again, maybe the next unfortunate person find this thread will scroll thru and read. It does work when deadly proportions are not used. If they can afford it, then of course, get the vet out. The vet was out of the question in this instance.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Wilfong, I just happened to check back in on the cattle forum and saw your post. I am sorry about your calf. 

I went to my recipe file, pulled it out to check, and yes, I have written down 2T baking soda and 1 T light salt. All I can figure is that at one time I rewrote the recipe for my card file and copied it wrong.

I will also include Topside's link with the correct recipe in this post, as I can no longer edit the original post.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...3-preventing-scours-diarrhea-beef-calves.html


----------



## wilfong (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you. I bawled my eyes out for causing his suffering and death. It's my own fault. I get way too attached to them when their under my care in the barn. He was so precious. And here I thought he'd hit the lotto considering he was a throwaway Holstein from a dairy barn. He was good as dead when we got him. 

I took pictures of him and his stall mates every day almost. The last photo was 2 days before he died.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Wilfong, those are good looking calves, and obviously well cared for. It's always hard to lose one, but it wasn't a malicious or neglectful act. I think the animals under our care are much more forgiving of us than we are of ourselves.

Your dog enjoys the new buddies, too!


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Wilfong, my heart goes out to you. I used to cry so much when losing a bottle calf. My neighbors words of wisdom were always "if you got some, you will lose some." It didn't ever help much but there is truth to that. I lost calves despite doing everything I could think of and a lot of things I learned on boards like this. And a lot of money to vets. A couple of times I lost calves to really stupid mistakes and I was angry at myself. Each time I learned a little but that doesn't mean you or me or anyone will ever be able to prevent everything. Even with their mothers, there are so many things that can go wrong in the pasture. Give yourself a break and honor his memory by vowing to improve in some way but don't let the anger win even a little.And let the criticisms form people who don't feel your pain roll off your back. There is a lot more good to a board like this than bad and you have just alerted the community to something that was overlooked. I hope the op can be deleted or corrected. Take heart. You've helped others avoid the hurt you[ve gone through.


----------

